# Large Group shot



## jlykins (Apr 28, 2009)

I did a large group shot last weekend at a local college. It was a concert band with about 60 members. I wanted to get there sooner to plan out some lighting but the best I could do was 30 minutes before we were supposed to shoot. This was due to a parade shutting down the street in front of my studio for the hour before I was supposed to leave... Didn't even realize there was a parade that day. Anyway, here's what I got







The main thing I don't like about the image is the shadows behind the last row of people. Does anyone have any ideas on that. Here is a setup diagram:







I did go back and remove the shadows in PS, but I would have liked to have done it with light, while taking the picture. other than placing some strobes back in the back to light up the back wall, I'm not sure what else I would have done.  Any suggestions?

Oh here's the PS'd shot without the shadows. I have a couple of more fine tweeks to make, but it's pretty much done.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Apr 28, 2009)

lights behind the group is all i can think of to solve the issue...
could they be moved closer to the wall? the people imean


----------



## bdavis (Apr 28, 2009)

They have a white ceiling above them...should've bounced it.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont see a white ceiling and the distance is a bit much for bounce flash, personally I'd have used the strobes above the camera position rather than two lights either side, at that distance you just want light for the subject and a longer shutter speed so the ambient decreases the shadow harshness, jobs done now though so no biggy. H


----------



## jlykins (Apr 28, 2009)

There was some light directly above them, but it rose sharply by about 20 feet when you got past the stage coming towards me. I should have done more with the shutter speed, but I was so pressed for time that I just did what I could do. As soon as I finnished the shots I had to tear down really quickly because they had a concert that started a few minutes later. It was maddness. lol.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 28, 2009)

jlykins said:


> ...I'm not sure what else I would have done.  Any suggestions?



It seems to me that you did all you could.  Since both lights appear to provide good coverage, you might have brought the fill light (the one to your left) closer to the camera.  Now here's the hard part....  you'd have to place the main light higher.  I know you already have it way up, but it needs to be higher so the shadows will fall lower and more behind the people.  With the band up on the stage, I don't know how you'd do this.  But that's the answer.  Oh well.

 Pete


----------

